
Covering Array Tables - dedalus
https://math.nist.gov/coveringarrays/coveringarray.html
======
jgtrosh
This seems like it reinvents a small subset of design of experiments [doe].

[doe]:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Design_of_experiments](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Design_of_experiments)

